# Best wax



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys looking for a good wax for sepang blue :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

let the battle begin


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Any of the Bouncers collection :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

How would you judge good?


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Not a wax but topaz works well on blue


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

As long as you use car wax and not furniture wax then any car wax will do


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

I always loved dodo juice supernatural on my R32 but im a fan of Fusso with a layer of ArtDeKotsos Obsidian wax over the top as recommended by obsidian detailing and he knows his **** lol


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

For blue i still like the dodo juice wax's like purple haze,but to get a superb finish its all in the prep work,then the wax seals the look in or as my friend always tell me:




.SJ.


----------



## Uncle_Ben (Feb 3, 2015)

Zymol carbon wax for me. Very good shine but has to be wRm to adhere correctly. Not seen anything else bead like it either.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Megs#16,olde school.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

suspal said:


> Megs#16,olde school.


Whilst I stand by my original post, a true classic, smells of crayons


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Without sounding negative you will get every wax under the sun reccomended (with the possible exception of using a Yankee candle). 

my vote goes to ........


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Does it really matter if we inendate this with our recommendation's?...

There's actually been a few mentioned i totally forgot about and wouldn't mind trying again, so thank's for posting.

purple haze pro or R222 if all about show and less durability

:lol:


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

The word " best " must be banned.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys a lot to choose from :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I will throw in Soft99 waxes in the mix too

Fusso Coat
King of Gloss
Authentic Premium
Mirror Shine

VFM :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

For sepang blue Vicotira Collectors :thumb: 

Or 

P21s Concours wax


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

How about this one:-
http://www.bornrich.com/worlds-most-expensive-car-wax-costs-24000-a-pot.html


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

suspal said:


> How about this one:-
> http://www.bornrich.com/worlds-most-expensive-car-wax-costs-24000-a-pot.html


no, no, NO!

This will just so not work on sepang blue. if you have ever owned a sepang blue car you would know this. Some people make me despair.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> no, no, NO!
> 
> This will just so not work on sepang blue. if you have ever owned a sepang blue car you would know this. Some people make me despair.


It will.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

THE blue Montgomery by M&K or BMD-Sirius Dark


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

Moderators, please let this thread continue. It should be fun. David


----------



## Joshraw (Jan 4, 2015)

This on my sepang blue


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

lovely jubbly that m8


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Vic's red.+BMD.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

If my car was Sepang Blue, I'd first want to see Vic Collectors or Dodo purple haze.

On another day, maybe Pinnacle Souveran, Bouncers CTR, P21S, or AF Illusion


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

All good wax's, but Vic's red is the one am going apply to car( 1967 Mustang fastback in black) soon. It will give you a deep shine.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

That sounds good:thumb: For my part, I have big plans for Vics Red when the weather gets better.

Machine polish with Dodo micro prime, followed by 2 x coats Victoria Chaos

1 week later I plan to top with Vics Red.

Very much looking forward to seeing what Vics Red can do over Victoria Chaos, but hoping to gain extra wetness and depth


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

I love vic red, but another i like on blue is dodo PH topped with pinnacle sov


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a wacky idea, get panel testing pots of wax, split panels into sections, and test each wax, see which gives you more depth, clarity, protection, longevity?

Personally I think wax only goes a small way, its whats under the wax that is the main thing.

Ash


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

asbo said:


> Here is a wacky idea, get panel testing pots of wax, split panels into sections, and test each wax, see which gives you more depth, clarity, protection, longevity?
> 
> Personally I think wax only goes a small way, its whats under the wax that is the main thing.
> 
> Ash


+1 the best shine will be the paint......then the wax doesn't matter so much

BMD taurus for me


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

Buy as many panel pots of different waxes as you can for the cost of one wax in your price range. this gives you a wide range to try and find a brand etc you like. There are so many any so many variables that its hard to advise (some people will also say theres absolutely no difference) For what my opinion is worth I love the Serious Performance sealant which does come in a sample pack including paint cleanser and QD. easy to apply and looks great. Just bought Dodo Juice Rainbow Rub panel pot to try and will soon be getting FK1000 to try too. £4 for a sample wont be missed. £25 quid for a whole pot isnt worth it at this stage for me.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Well that has narrowed your options down good luck in picking. Could always put names into a hat lol.

On a more helpful note previously said instead of spending £40 on one wax, do some searching and buy a hand full of sample waxes to try.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

I'll throw Angelwax desireable into the hat. Great finish, decent durability.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

A Brazilian or a landing strip


----------



## Dibbuz (Apr 11, 2007)

Wax is so 2012. Try a coating


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

i know this isnt a wax but try DoDo Juice Supernatural Nano Coating i love it and for under £40 you cant go wrong


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> A Brazilian or a landing strip


Naughty step for you, lol


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

meguiars gold class paste wax


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

I use A/S topaz on my general valets then add one of below if required .
A/S. Wax
Pete's 53
The colly range 
Harley wax is a favourate of mine.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I find BMD Sirius Dark works well on my Mauritius blue Audi and also had good results with Angelwax Desirable aswell.


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wax is old school ;-)


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

Best wax...is no wax.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

silverfox830 said:


> Best wax...is no wax.


You try putting sealant on your hairy legs...


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Swissvax Shield


----------

